
F.D.A. Panel Recommends Approval for Gene-Altering Leukemia Treatment - yincrash
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/12/health/fda-novartis-leukemia-gene-medicine.html
======
itissid
this is revolutionary. they have passed the final clinical trial stage of I
understand correctly. How does this makes the trial and approval process for
other types of gene alteration therapies easier, apart from the president it
has set?

